

If mirrors reverse left and right, why don't they  reverse up and down? - bazsouthafrica
http://pastebin.com/P5m6B25p

======
nonamegiven
Mirrors don't reverse anything.

Stand in front of a mirror, hold your arms straight out to either side.

Your left arm is on "that" side of the room where you are, and the reflection
of your left arm is also on "that" side of the room where the mirror is.

Nothing's reversed, nothing's moved, nothing's weird.

If you painted the front of you with black ink, held out your arms and pressed
yourself against the wall, where would you expect the imprint of your left arm
to be? Right there where it is.

~~~
bazsouthafrica
Hi. I (the person that submitted the story) didn't actually write it. My best
friend did. I have told him of your comment and I will ask him to reply to
you. Note that he wrote this early 2000, so he may have to look over it again.

